# Good consultancy for Canada



## spani9 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to know about a good consultancy for work permit or PR in Canada.

Please provide answers based on your experience.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just curious to know why you think that you would need a consultant to apply to come to Canada?

They really cannot help you get your paperwork completed, or sit your English test, or get your education credentials from your university, or send them to WES, or get your employment records and reference letters. _*You*_ must do this all yourself and _can_ do it without the help of a 'consultant.'

Doing all of those tasks is _not_ difficult and there is help available here and online... you should be able to complete them all on your own.

Most importantly, immigration consultants _cannot_ get you a job offer or tell you that you _will_ get you a job in Canada. No consultant can do this, and if they claim that they can, run away from them... _they are lying to you_ and only see you as a source of ₹₹₹₹₹₹₹ for their bank accounts.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

spani9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know about a good consultancy for work permit or PR in Canada.
> 
> Please provide answers based on your experience.


There are many good consultants in Canada who can help you with your work permit and your PR. No matter who you choose, however, make sure that they are a member of ICCRC. Here is the link http://www.iccrc-crcic.ca/home 

This website lists all those who are regulated who following regulations etc. Depending on where you are moving and where you want to relocate, there are lots of good consultants out there.


----------

